

Offer HN: Free logo design for hackers - niico

Hey guys,<p>I recently launched my humble portfolio www.heynico.com and as part of the celebration (?) I'm offering free branding design for 3 startups. Yeah. I will fully design your logo for 0$. This will work on first come, first serve basis.<p>To participate you just need to upvote this and leave a message here.<p>Also, I would be taking clients for User Interface and Branding design with an über discount to those who mention Hacker News on the mail.<p>So, check out my portfolio and drop me a line.
======
luisivan
I'm interested. I understand there isn't any compromise - I mean, your design
can be or not the definitive used. I'll email you with more details!

------
heyfouad
Hello Nico, I'd be interested in your services. I'll shoot you an email.

------
alex_g
I'm interested! Portfolio is amazing, I've just sent you an email.

------
jiganti
Hi there, I'm interested. Emailed you.

------
brettcvz
We at filepicker.io are interested

------
taphangum
Hey Nico, sent you an email

------
corkill
Awesome emailing.

------
bmelton
Hate that I missed it, but good luck Niico.

The new site is gorgeous, FYI. Also, it got me to look at your updated
Dribbble. I see you've been busy. Grats all around!

